# Graphic Contest#57- Izzabella and Munchkin



## mstx

The theme is 'cowgirl kitty'. Same as Allies contest

*Rules and Stuff *

Blending or any other graphics tricks are allowed. 

Both cats from picture must be in you graphic

The picture must not exceed 450x600 in pixel size (easier for everyone to see and will not stretch people's browsers). 

Use either jpg or gif format so they all show when linked. 

When submitting, please use your catforum photo gallery. Then there are no issues if your host goes down for a little while during the voting period. If they're all in the same gallery, then they'll all show up, or they all won't. 

Submissions will be accepted until Tuesday, September 2nd (two weeks) 

Only one entry per member. 

The winner of the competition picks the subject (and theme if they want one) for the next competition. 


Competitions are open to entrants of all ages and abilities. 

Entrants will not solicit votes under any circumstances. Encouraging members to join the forum in order to vote for a particular entry will be considered cheating and in such instances the entry will be disqualified. 

Users and entrants should remain respectful of their own and other entries at all times.


----------



## mstx

Is everyone ok with this one?


----------



## melysion

well i think its cute


----------



## mstx

thanks Alli

Edited:

It has come to my attention that some people have already finished the other contest that Allie was doing and would like to enter that graphic. So I will accept 10 graphics from Allies contest (#56).


----------



## Gypsy Girl

Hi, everyone! Long time no see. Here's my contribution to the contest. I hope it's ok that I did a looser interpretation of "cowgirl kitty." She looked like she was dreaming of a far-off place. Adorable cat, by the way.  










Thanks, Megan for making it open to the previous picture!


----------



## DesnBaby

I'm doing this for fun, I'm not entering and I'll work on the other graphic too  .


----------



## kitkat

Kate - Really like the colors in there.

Des - I love that Wanted theme. Why aren't you entering :?:


----------



## melysion

Both very cute graphics and I'm glad the original pic worked ok for some people after all.

Des, I look forward to what you are going to do with the other pic too.


----------



## DesnBaby

Thanks, like I said above I'm only doing it for fun.


----------



## Megan1216




----------



## mstx

One week left ladies!!!! Does anyone else have an entrie???


----------



## BoscosMum

I have started on a photo from the original thread.

My idea was very similar to what Des already posted.
With the WANTED poster.
Hmmmmm...now I am not sure what to do.


----------



## melysion

Well - Des hasnt actually entered the competition Dawn ...


----------



## BoscosMum

Here we go...


----------



## marie73

Is that sassy little cowgirl kitty winking? 

That's wonderful!!


----------



## Megan1216

BoscosMum said:


> Here we go...


 That is beautiful!


----------



## dmcwlvssr

Beautiful!!! very clever everyone


----------



## BoscosMum

Fank U berry much!


----------



## mstx

ok ppl we need more entries!! We have 3 so far!!! Remeber you can post the ones that you did for Allies contest (#56) Please lets get some more enties!!!!


----------



## Bandit_X

Here's my first contribution to the Graphics Contest:

"Campfire cowgirls"
--I tried to imagine where you would find a cat in the Old West, and the most logical place seems to be by the camp fire. Think of looking through the fire's glow at a cozy pair of cowgirl kitties, reflecting on the Old West.


----------



## LadyNeko

Wooo, I finally got Photoshop on my new computer  

Awww, someone already did the WANTED poster idea .... need new idea now XD *ponderponder*


----------



## mstx

Des isnt entring that one.....


----------



## Jeanie

LadyNeko, I'm so glad you are entering! Bandit X...Nice job!


----------



## Bandit_X

Well thank you. It's maybe the 4th time I've ever used Photoshop...


----------



## mstx

* Only Six days left till the end of the contest! Tuesdays the last day to enter your art work!  *

*Remeber that you can still use the other picture of Izzabella if you have already started that picture!!*


----------



## Megan1216

Bandit, that is really good!


----------



## mstx

We really need some more entries!!!!! Please let me know if I need to extened the deadline so we can get more people to enter


----------



## DesnBaby

Not entering, but made for fun  :


----------



## mstx

Tomorrow afternoon is the last day to put in your enteries!!! You can put in more than one if you like!! So far we have 4.


----------



## mstx

Contest is done and now for the voting in the Lounge


----------

